# Pfad ausblenden



## LukeP (6. September 2004)

Hallo!

Mich interessiert, wie es ohne groessere Umstaende moeglich ist, den absoluten Pfad einer URL im browser auszublenden.
Soll heissen, dass statt http://www.irgendwas.de/bilder/horst.html
nur immer http://www.irgendwas.de egal auf welche Unterseite ich mich gerade befinde da steht.
viele Grüße


----------



## Gumbo (6. September 2004)

Ich denke, dieses Thema wurde schon allzu oft hier behandelt.

SELFHTML: Navigationshilfen / Häufig gestellte Fragen (FAQ) / Wie kann ich erreichen, dass in der Adresszeile des Browsers die Startadresse meiner Seiten stehenbleibt?


----------



## LukeP (6. September 2004)

sry & vielen dank


----------

